# Sherwin Williams Material



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys, has anyone used Polane S Plus? I wanted to ask what your experience is with it, if it's easy to work with, etc? I have a high end door to spray and this is the manufacturer's recommended finish. Thanks!

Edit: Supposedly the manufacturer sends these doors to Mexico for painting and then shipping back.. maybe illegal to use this material here on a large scale?


----------

